

NYTimes uses Scribd to display Newman's will - davi
http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/11/26/paul-newman-philanthropist-does-hereby-leave/?hp

======
davi
Dunno if NYTimes using Scribd is old news, I just noticed it.

